# Pictures are worth a thousand words!!!!



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Well the time has come!!! I went to Melbourne this weekend for my National Guard drill and stayed with Snake (Alex). To make a long story shorter Ron is insane!!!! Truely INSANE!!! I asked for some empty boxes just so that I can season my coolerdor and just look what he did!! I can not thank you enough Ron&Alex ! You know how to bomb the Sh*t out of people!

Jon:ss









































Please Please Jungle Gorillas BLOW UP THEIR RG


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

And since Snake (Alex) does not like to play fair nor does he like to see someones elses bomb doing all the damage so ONCE again he does what he does best!!! 
Thanks ALEX & send thanks to your wife for the once again great weekend!!

Jon:ss










Please Please Jungle Gorillas BLOW UP THEIR RG


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Holy Lambasting Bomb Devistation Batman!! :ss

Enjoy Jon.............Couldn't happen to a better BOTL! :tu


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

Is that a bomb? http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=scared/scared0012.gif :r...

Nice hit!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Completely off the curve.

Those are some nutty Gorilla's.

I am consistently stunned by the generosity of the folks on this site.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ron is not your average guy, to say the least!

Way to scare them, Ron!


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow! That must have been painful!!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Holy Fing hell!!!! That man is insane.. in a good way! 


SSSSSSSSSSSSSS.............. :ss :tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Great hit ,You Guy's are out of
 _*CONTROL!!!!!!!!!!! *_


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

sailchaser said:


> Great hit ,You Guy's are out of
> _*CONTROL!!!!!!!!!!! *_


:tpd: YUP YUP!!!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Jon, we tried to warn you!!! :r:r:r

Ron and Alex, yet another legendary hit!!!! All I kept thinking way "ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!??!?!"


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

That's CRAZY!


----------



## wolfdreamtattoo (Mar 6, 2007)

OMG. Talk about a preemptive tactical nuclear strike. You guys are awesome. Only in the cigar community is "pay it forward" practiced to this level. Keep up the love.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

glad you enjoyed your weekend Jon...........& next drill I'll not bomb you so hard....................


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Nice hit gentlemen.:tu


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

Holy hell. :dr

That is the most ridiculously huge bomb i've seen!!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Enjoy the few smokes :tu I hope that is enough boxes for your coolerdor :ss



Snake said:


> glad you enjoyed your weekend Jon...........& next drill I'll not bomb you *so hard*....................


Did anyone else see that qualifyer?????? :r

Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Those two are a force to be reckoned with!! Great hit!! :tu


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

I don't even think I could say it IF I knew what to say!!!:dr:dr:dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

He sent you a cigar store. 

OMG !!

That is incredible !! :tu:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

jonny0783 said:


> And since Snake (Alex) does not like to play fair nor does he like to see someones elses bomb doing all the damage so ONCE again he does what he does best!!!
> Thanks ALEX & send thanks to your wife for the once again great weekend!!
> 
> Jon:ss
> ...


seems to be a few missing.................guess a pic of ash, just wouldn't do


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Snake said:


> seems to be a few missing.................guess a pic of ash, just wouldn't do


HaHa Very true I did leave out the 2 I smoked.

Jon:ss


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey guys can you show these two monsters some RG love it says I must spread mine out before I can give to them again!!

Jon:ss


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

OMG. That is just ridiculous! What did the man do to deserve a beating like that? I am in shock. Jon, it looks like you got smakced around pretty good.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow just Wow. I've been amazed at every bomb thread I've seen for the short time I've been here but that is amazing and hugely generous. Makes me proud to be a member of this site and want to do some very explosive things to members of this site very soon to join in on the fun.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

jjirons69 said:


> *Ron is not your average guy*, to say the least!
> 
> Way to scare them, Ron!


You got that right:r:r way ta go Ron:tu


----------



## Munkey (Jan 14, 2008)

Great bombing run and excellent accuracy on the strafing of the target after the hit by Snake.


----------

